# black water extract



## wendyvuko (Apr 26, 2005)

does anyone use black water extract in there tanks? I was told its good for rbp's. is it worth the money?


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

Im wondering the same thing... If your looking for your P's to come out more you could try to dim the lights alot or something like that instead of spending more money


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Adding peat pellets to the filters is a good idea...
Softens the water, gives it that cool 'Tea' color...
Lowers pH...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MOVED TO WATER FORUM


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I use it for breeding, it softens the water, makes it more acidic.

Lots of people use it for breeding many species of fish.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

i love black water extract, i use it in my p tank and it turns the water such a cool color. i highly recommend it to anyone


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

i heard the black water extract is a real waste of money. for one reason, it lasts for a week. or so i've heard. i can be wrong, but it doesnt last long... :/

i've never heard of peat pellets.. if anyone has a pic of some or a location where i can get some that'd be cool. as for the "tea" color show me a pic of a tank with it. i wanna see some herb....


----------



## h2orealm (Dec 14, 2004)

Fluval makes a great peat pellets you can add directly to most canister. Sera (germany) also makes them. It really help to soften the water and is great for piranha and other amazon fish. Turns your water the same color as weak ice tea. Black water extract is pretty good. But the peat pellet is much better.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

h2orealm said:


> Fluval makes a great peat pellets you can add directly to most canister. Sera (germany) also makes them. It really help to soften the water and is great for piranha and other amazon fish. Turns your water the same color as weak ice tea. Black water extract is pretty good. But the peat pellet is much better.
> [snapback]1022975[/snapback]​


Yeah, that's the kind I get... Fluval Peat Pellets.
I stuff 'em into nylon stockings and put 'em in my filters.
Softens water
Decreases pH
Makes water a cool 'tea' color
Is an excellent bacteria media
Simulates the Amazon River Basin better than anything else I know of.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Almond leaves works better than bottled blackwater extract. Do a search on "almond leaf" and check it out.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Check out this thread Black Water


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

quixoticboi said:


> i heard the black water extract is a real waste of money. for one reason, it lasts for a week. or so i've heard. i can be wrong, but it doesnt last long... :/
> 
> i've never heard of peat pellets.. if anyone has a pic of some or a location where i can get some that'd be cool. as for the "tea" color show me a pic of a tank with it. i wanna see some herb....
> [snapback]1022726[/snapback]​



View attachment 61952


here is my tank, i use black water extract and peat to keep my tank at a healthy tea water color and 6.1 ph. i believe itsa great thing, just reamove the carbon


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

thanks. i like the color.


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

wow tibs ur tank looks awesome


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

quixoticboi said:


> i heard the black water extract is a real waste of money. for one reason, it lasts for a week. or so i've heard. i can be wrong, but it doesnt last long... :/
> 
> i've never heard of peat pellets.. if anyone has a pic of some or a location where i can get some that'd be cool. as for the "tea" color show me a pic of a tank with it. i wanna see some herb....
> [snapback]1022726[/snapback]​


well the reason it only lasted a weak is because you are supposed to take out the carbon from the filter. I use it, it works wonders for me and it benefits the p's because it also contains vitamins and minerals that your fish needs.


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

hrdbyte said:


> quixoticboi said:
> 
> 
> > i heard the black water extract is a real waste of money. for one reason, it lasts for a week. *or so i've heard*. i can be wrong, but it doesnt last long... :/
> ...


i never myself tried it... it's just what i heard. but thanks for the info. i may use it sometime. would you be able to show some pix? thanks


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

phil me in said:


> wow tibs ur tank looks awesome
> [snapback]1033360[/snapback]​


thanks, man.that pic was back when i had 4 reds.if u like the color african driftwood, peat, and black water extract all have "tannic" acids and thats what makes the water a tea color, but if u have carbon it will remove some of it, thats why i removed my carbon.


----------



## piranhapisces (May 29, 2005)

test


----------



## piranhapisces (May 29, 2005)

i use blackwater peat and drift wood, the carbon seemed to take out the color at first but after i added the wood the color has remained , this is after a 25%water change,55 g with babie caribe and super reds i got from george a few weeks ago, i never posted a pic so im not sure how but ill try.
View attachment 63874


----------



## piranhapisces (May 29, 2005)

View attachment 63878
ph 6.4 temp 85


----------



## piranhapisces (May 29, 2005)

View attachment 63885


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I use Black Water Extract and I love it but it gets pricey. Ive heard the peat pellets are better but I havent found them. Where does everyone usually get them, id love to give it a try.

-Mike


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> I use Black Water Extract and I love it but it gets pricey. Ive heard the peat pellets are better but I havent found them. Where does everyone usually get them, id love to give it a try.
> 
> -Mike
> [snapback]1050458[/snapback]​


you can order fluval peat pellits from any online supply store like big als..


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

peat granular by fluval is by far the best . besides sponges peat is the only media i use in most of my setups. biomax is the other


----------

